# PLEASE help us choosing kitchen paint color



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

we have dark cabinets like yours and went with a blue called antique silver by glidden. im not finished painting as you can see. i painted where the cabinets were going so i wouldnt have to paint around them later. and we will have stainless appliances eventually.


----------



## carson1580 (Jul 9, 2011)

That looks beautiful! I see beige used alot with our scheme of dark cab and light counters, but I just dont want to be so bland!


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

my wife is doing the colors im only the installer. thia antique silver even looks kind of blue gray when the sun is shining on it. you can see the yellowish beige that was on the walls before we bought the place. every room was the yellow color except for 1 pink bedroom and 1 purple bedroom.


----------



## Bernadette Doyl (Jul 17, 2011)

DannyT said:


> my wife is doing the colors im only the installer. thia antique silver even looks kind of blue gray when the sun is shining on it. you can see the yellowish beige that was on the walls before we bought the place. every room was the yellow color except for 1 pink bedroom and 1 purple bedroom.


Taupe color for sure!!


----------

